# Manchester rioting and looting



## Red Storm (Aug 8, 2011)

Any people on the ground in Manchester, sick of Twitter rumours of activity? 

Nothing much here in Moss Side might go for a drive to have a look.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 8, 2011)

Maybe you'd be safer on a bike?


----------



## Zabo (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm reliably informed that the Moss Side mob are waiting for the Queen to give her pacifying speech before kicking off.

Yours, in the quiet North.


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 8, 2011)

Bit of a trek on a bike.


----------



## treelover (Aug 8, 2011)

Do you want it to happen redstorm?


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 8, 2011)

Heard a few police sirens but nothing out of the ordinary


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 8, 2011)

GMP are now tweeting about riot speculation. They say no rioting.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 8, 2011)

treelover said:


> Do you want it to happen redstorm?


What kind of an answer do you expect from this sort of question?


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 8, 2011)

I know...


----------



## Zabo (Aug 8, 2011)

Not much chance in Manchester, certainly not in Moss Side as there's nothing to raid. No doubt the advantage of having all the out-of-town shopping centres like the Trafford Centre is they'd have to get there first and then they'd be surrounded by the plod.

Eeee...it's not so grim oop North after all.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 8, 2011)

BBC has just said "only Birmingham" outside of London.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 8, 2011)

There are plenty of people stirring the shit about rioting in Sheffield (and presumably every other big city in the UK) on twitter etc - although people who've actually been out and had a look are reporting nothing happening at all.


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 8, 2011)

Loads of chatter about Liverpool too.


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 8, 2011)

4 people on twitter (unrelated) saying 2 cars torched on Trinity Way, Salford. Just another night in Salford?


----------



## Zabo (Aug 8, 2011)

Red Storm said:


> 4 people on twitter (unrelated) saying 2 cars torched on Trinity Way, Salford. Just another night in Salford?



That'll be the welcoming party for the new BBC North Media City. Bit like when the Vikings used to light the old stables in Ordsall.


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 9, 2011)

Going for a drive through areas supposedly effected.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 9, 2011)

Red Storm said:


> Going for a drive through areas supposedly effected.



Be careful mate.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 9, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen!

And be careful.

Affected.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm currently in Cardiff but my house in M'cr is just across the park from Moss Side. Hope all is quiet.


----------



## Jackobi (Aug 9, 2011)

Red Storm, 28 minutes later.


----------



## Jackobi (Aug 9, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I'm currently in Cardiff but my house in M'cr is just across the park from Moss Side. Hope all is quiet.



You could hear a pin drop in Manchester.


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 9, 2011)

Just got back. Went to Ordsall, Moss Side, Fallowfeild, Manchester Centre, then back along the East Lancs.

Surprisingly quiet, no people at all really. Few police. Suppose a normal for 2am on a Tuesday.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 9, 2011)

Was in Moss Side and Rusholme earlier, Hulme now. Not a thing. All hollow rumours. Just the usual smattering of smackheads going about their biz.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 9, 2011)

BBC says Birmingham, Liverpool, Manchester, Nottingham and Bristol saw violence last night. Toxteth in Liverpool and St Anne's in Nottingham mentioned in the article but didn't mention where in Manc


----------



## susie12 (Aug 9, 2011)

Today prog this morning didn't mention Manchester.  I live close to Moss Side/Rusholme and not aware of any trouble so far.


----------



## Zabo (Aug 9, 2011)

BBC reporters in Salford say looters are breaking into Bargain Booze and the Money Shop on Hankinson Way. A BBC cameraman has been assaulted.

BBC Radio Manchester reporter Richard Stead says rocks and stones are being hurled at police vans by a large gang of youths in Salford, Manchester. He says there's a stand off between officers and a crowd of between 70 and 80 at Salford Precinct and businesses there have closed early.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Evening Nazi reporting a few incidents....

http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...blog---disturbances-in-manchester-and-salford


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Aug 9, 2011)

the GM police twitter feed (@*gmpolice*) is a good source of genuine info. (well, what little there is. There's not actually much happening)

ACCSweeney: "Aware of pockets of minor disorder in Salford/city centre. Advising people to stay out of city centre but also keep calm"


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 9, 2011)

Arrests for conspiracy to commit criminal acts using facebook........

My experience of GMP is that they are somewhat more 'robust' than the Met


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 9, 2011)

"One young lad with no helmet is pulling wheelies up and down the road"

Sounds serious


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ch4 news reporting Miss Selfridge on fire on Market St, also photos of Ugg shop smashed up and a group attacking the Rolex shop in St Annes Sq


----------



## cybertect (Aug 9, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Ch4 news reporting Miss Selfridge on fire on Market St



Sky just showed a photo


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Ch4 news reporting Miss Selfridge on fire on Market St, also photos of Ugg shop smashed up and a group attacking the Rolex shop in St Annes Sq


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 9, 2011)

Seven arrests already. Anyone fancy a guestimate on the scores on the doors?

I must say this isn't good for manchester at all


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 9, 2011)

Big gang of kids from this pic in Northern Qtr. Better stay away from Piccadilly Records.


----------



## Apathy (Aug 9, 2011)

and stay away from vinyl exchange. cunts.  Eastern Bloc records is closed down at the moment just as well


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

a local on sky news saying 2,000 people out on the streets in central manchester.

treat that number with caution obviously


----------



## weepiper (Aug 9, 2011)

> Mohammed Shafique of the Ramadan Foundation tells the BBC's News Channel there have been running battles between police and young people in Manchester since about 1800 BST. He estimates there are about 2,000 people on the streets around the Arndale Centre. Mr Shafique says the police response seems to be sporadic with five or six officers running at large groups of young people: "There seem to be too many protesters and criminals on the streets of Manchester for the police to do anything.


from the BBC live feed.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 9, 2011)

Apathy said:


> and stay away from vinyl exchange. cunts. Eastern Bloc records is closed down at the moment just as well



Lots of good shops and bars round there, hope all unscathed.

Is this by Islington Mill? Excuse my ignorance if not, have only ever been to Salford for gigs there.
http://www.blottr.com/breaking-news/police-have-bricks-thrown-rioters-salford


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

weepiper said:


> from the BBC live feed.



yep that the same guy, was on sky too


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Lots of good shops and bars round there, hope all unscathed.
> 
> Is this by Islington Mill? Excuse my ignorance if not, have only ever been to Salford for gigs there.
> http://www.blottr.com/breaking-news/police-have-bricks-thrown-rioters-salford



It's  by the precinct, about a mile up the road from Islington Mill


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 9, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> It's by the precinct, about a mile up the road from Islington Mill



Ah right cheers. Around 2000 people is a crazy number, not even dark yet.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dawsons music shop near Picadilly been looted






2000 looks quite possible looking at the photos, There's regularly 200 youths in and around Picadilly gardens


----------



## TruXta (Aug 9, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Dawsons music shop near Picadilly been looted
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I blame Britpop.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 9, 2011)

It might interest London posters to know that GMP in their wisdom have sent 100 police down to help out in the capital


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 9, 2011)

I know a guy (i.e. I consider him a reputable source) who was tweeting:

Three hours ago: Walked around Manchester city centre. Some shops advised to close by police but no trouble.
Two hours ago: Kids gathering in pic gardens. Two extra vans of riot cops just arrived. No trouble. #Manchester
Two hours ago: Real tense atmosphere on Market street. #manchester
Two hours ago: People running down Market street now #Manchester
One hour ago: Police horses used on Hight street #Manchester
One hour ago: Barclays on Mosley street hit with iron bar #Manchester
One hour ago: Road toward pic train station closed. Horse charge there now, more people in behind horses. chaos right now #Manchester

He's now left the scene and gone home according to his Twitter feed.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just watched my mates Vans shop being looted on Sky


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 9, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> It might interest London posters to know that GMP in their wisdom have sent 100 police down to help out in the capital


Yeah, I saw three GMP vans on Mare Street in Hackney earlier! I was wandering down there with a couple of housemates when one of them said: That's not the Met, the vans are different, wonder where they're from, and as we got closer I saw the 0161... number and then Greater Manchester Police on the side.  Stupid really, I mean they should have brought more in from the home counties or sleepyville or wherever, bringing them in from a city that also has a history of riots was daft.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 9, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Just watched my mates Vans shop being looted on Sky



One in Northern Qtr? Newish store no? Sorry to hear mate.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 9, 2011)

That's the one, opposite Afflecks, obvious target I suppose. Shutters pretty much completely ineffective, just bent up from the ground.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Video just shown on Sky suggests no damage to Vinyl Exchange


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kicking off in Middleton too...kebab shops on fire


----------



## Paris Garters (Aug 9, 2011)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I know a guy (i.e. I consider him a reputable source) who was tweeting:
> 
> Three hours ago: Walked around Manchester city centre. Some shops advised to close by police but no trouble.
> Two hours ago: Kids gathering in pic gardens. Two extra vans of riot cops just arrived. No trouble. #Manchester
> ...



yeah that correlates with FB reports I'm getting from a friend in the city centre.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Shit thats massive, sorry mods, can't work out how to replace it with a link

sign from Subway


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 9, 2011)

"Liam Gallagher's shop Pretty Green has been completely cleared out by looters"


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Strikes me that one particular MEN reporter is just dieing for it to go off in Moss Side/Hulme


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Video from Oldham St. Looks like Cash G and the Pawnbrokers being done, view up the road at around 5.00 doesn't appear to be anything happening at Picadilly records.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 9, 2011)

CyberRose said:


> BBC says Birmingham, Liverpool, Manchester, Nottingham and Bristol saw violence last night. Toxteth in Liverpool and St Anne's in Nottingham mentioned in the article but didn't mention where in Manc


Stanns doesn't need much encouragement to kick off, but it's not like there's much worth looting there bar the co-op.


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 9, 2011)

Just come back from manchester and salford. 

Manchester has some rioting, groups of 10 (400 approx totoal) roaming around Northern Quarter mainly. 

Salford on the other hand is bad, Pendleton has some bad rioting. Pendleton police station has been stoned, lydl is on fire, two BBC cars set on fire, Salford Precinct is on fire. Whole estate is out and hasn't ran away like in Manchester. 'Fuck the system' graffitti sprayed on the Precinct.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 9, 2011)

On the manchester banter facebook page they are geeing themselves up to go and confront any rioters in Ashton, black rioters that is.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 9, 2011)

Live BBC footage showed a riot officer batonning a lad, arm in arm with his girlfriend, around the leg - then actually listening to them and directing them away from the scene. Noone learnt from Tomlinson then, it's baton first.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Reports of 11 fires in the city centre and an office block on fire in Salford


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Aug 9, 2011)

About 10.15, I could see the whole of Manchester city centre swathed in a thin smoky mist. It was blowing in from the North of the city, presumably Salford. I'm guessing that it was steam and smoke from when they were putting one of the fires out, cos it died away soon after. Kinda eerie thing to see


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.salfordstar.com/article.asp?id=1060

Excellent article from Salford Star.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2011)

Red Storm said:


> http://www.salfordstar.com/article.asp?id=1060
> 
> Excellent article from Salford Star.



very good


----------



## spring-peeper (Aug 9, 2011)

Salford Star said:
			
		

> By *8:30pm* this evening around 400 people of all ages and races had gathered in LIDL's car park and beyond, cheering as explosions boomed from a burning car and balley-ed up kids let off fire extinguishers. Women struggled down the street with loaded LIDL bags. Beer from smashed bottles literally flowed down the road.
> 
> Pretty girls in white dresses filmed the whole spectacle on their mobile phones, older lads skinned up, the local community hung out of their tower block windows to get a good glimpse…all that was missing was the DJ. *This was a very Salford riot.*


----------



## skitr (Aug 9, 2011)

canal street?


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Aug 9, 2011)

Not heard any reports of anything happening on Canal Street.


----------



## skitr (Aug 9, 2011)

ebay sex moomin said:


> Not heard any reports of anything happening on Canal Street.


Twitters going mad on it. People barricading themselves in and stuff. Twitter being the operative word obviously.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Aug 9, 2011)

Ah right. I did hear an eyewitness on the radio just now saying that a group of people were 'sheltering' there. No reports of violence or damage though, as far as I know.


----------



## Shevek (Aug 10, 2011)

I live on the edge of Manchester City Centre. I was working (at home) until about 5pm. I went to my local shop, which is underneath the neighbouring building and they were literally just shutting up shop, the last few people were leaving the till.

There were a few people coming back from town who had obviously been drinking and saying there were gangs of youths on King Street. The drunk woman asked me if I had any alcohol for sale as she had been turned away at the shop.

Have been in the flat all evening listening to BBC Radio Manchester and checking various websites and facebook. The Manchester Evening news had a live blog at one point with updates mostly from journalists but they shut it down about 9pm. Manchester confidential has been quite good too.

The only thing I have seen personally is about three hooded teenagers wandering down my street. I also saw a guy park on my road and take a fold up bike out of his boot and ride off into the city centre (maybe just a curious person or a photographer/journalist). I guess its safer on a bike.

It was weird because earlier in the day, maybe till 4pm everything seemed normal and I was planning on going to the swimming baths. It does seem like normal life is kind of going on anyway as the mayhem rolls on the repair men and cleaners seem to be coming in.


----------



## Shevek (Aug 10, 2011)

My apartment block is pretty quiet. There is usually activity on the buildings facebook group but again its pretty much dead. I am wondering whether people have just got in their cars amd driven out of Manchester?


----------



## Zabo (Aug 10, 2011)

According to a number of reports the children were as young as 9 and 10 years. Obviously sophisticated kids. Must read Socialist Worker when they go to bed with their bottle of Diamond White. There's street cred and street crud.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 10, 2011)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Yeah, I saw three GMP vans on Mare Street in Hackney earlier! I was wandering down there with a couple of housemates when one of them said: That's not the Met, the vans are different, wonder where they're from, and as we got closer I saw the 0161... number and then Greater Manchester Police on the side. Stupid really, I mean they should have brought more in from the home counties or sleepyville or wherever, bringing them in from a city that also has a history of riots was daft.


Hiya Ann


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 10, 2011)

Zabo said:


> According to a number of reports the children were as young as 9 and 10 years. Obviously sophisticated kids. Must read Socialist Worker when they go to bed with their bottle of Diamond White. There's street cred and street crud.


What?  I mean, I'm no fan of Socialist Worker, but...what?


----------



## Shevek (Aug 10, 2011)

Neighbours all very chatty for once, talking about the riots.


----------



## Stash (Aug 10, 2011)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Yeah, I saw three GMP vans on Mare Street in Hackney earlier! I was wandering down there with a couple of housemates when one of them said: That's not the Met, the vans are different, wonder where they're from, and as we got closer I saw the 0161... number and then Greater Manchester Police on the side. Stupid really, I mean they should have brought more in from the home counties or sleepyville or wherever, bringing them in from a city that also has a history of riots was daft.


Aye, had 2 GMP vans come down our street in Homerton yesterday evening with blue lights on (no sirens). Then they realised it's a dead end and had to do a 3 point turn and the drive of shame back out


----------



## Garek (Aug 10, 2011)

Video of the filth going heavy.


----------



## veracity (Aug 10, 2011)

Garek said:


> Video of the filth going heavy.



Does one of the coppers chuck something over the fence towards the end?


----------



## skitr (Aug 10, 2011)

veracity said:


> Does one of the coppers chuck something over the fence towards the end?


Yeah, 1:02


----------



## veracity (Aug 10, 2011)

Twitter's now saying that shops on Deansgate and many others are closing early tonight, will the rain discourage a repeat of last night I wonder?


----------



## Tax Payer (Aug 10, 2011)

skitr said:


> canal street?



Yeah, I've heard that there were quite a few back doors being kicked in down there!


----------



## veracity (Aug 10, 2011)

Tax Payer said:


> Yeah, I've heard that there were quite a few back doors being kicked in down there!


----------



## veracity (Aug 10, 2011)

Statement from GMP about the video above http://www.twitlonger.com/show/ca7qhi


----------



## T & P (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow... the Daily Mail just creamed its pants about the Manchester police incident above. Screenshot of current front page on their website:





I'm surprised they managed sufficient self-restrain to avoid adding "Next time make sure they don't get up again".


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 10, 2011)

British youths are 'most unpleasant and violent in the world' actual wtf are they on about?


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 10, 2011)

I actually don't have any sympathy for those who were involved in the looting and damage in Manchester .Two of my kids work in bars in the City centre and said that just about every scally from just about every area round Manchester was in town desperatly looking for easy pickings and picking on students.

Not an uprising against the despair of youth but an uprising of the sort of knobheads who would start kicking off outside the chippy on a Friday night making out they were gangstas who were going to knock everyone out.

Strong rumours that some well known ( in one case very well known) gangsters were behind some of the stuff and have been helping police with their enquiries.

Workers at a number of shops after being terrified are now told that there may be no jobs  because the shops will go bust or have been told that the stores might pull out completely.  I am firmly on their side  and of  those who volunteered to clean up. Personally I couldn't give a tos if the Police knocked them sensless and then invited the shop staff to do the same


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 10, 2011)

The students in Manchester are mostly snotty little out of town creatures, particularly from the University of Manchester. Not surprising that those actually from Manchester are taking it out on them.

Mugging is naughty though.

I'd never side with the police over any matter or condemn the riots. I think the clean ups are good though. Salford's went well today I hear.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 10, 2011)

Red Storm said:


> The students in Manchester are mostly snotty little out of town creatures, particularly from the University of Manchester.



What all 40,000 of them? Fuck off.


----------



## Shevek (Aug 10, 2011)

Well its now raining in Manchester so maybe that will dampen the spirits of any looters.

(rain now stopped)


----------



## Shevek (Aug 10, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> What all 40,000 of them? Fuck off.



Yeah they don't deserve to be beaten just because they are 'perceived' as middle class.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 10, 2011)

Red Storm said:


> The students in Manchester are mostly snotty little out of town creatures, particularly from the University of Manchester. Not surprising that those actually from Manchester are taking it out on them.
> 
> Mugging is naughty though.
> 
> I'd never side with the police over any matter or condemn the riots. I think the clean ups are good though. Salford's went well today I hear.



I have very little time generally for students ( I did meet some from here and another site  a couple of years ago and after they bought me a few pints I thought they were ok really)  but lets face  they don't deserved to be mugged just for being in our town center when a load of muppets are about. lets face it very few just bully students, they will bully any one who they think they can get away with.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 10, 2011)

Shocking footage. Not for the squemish...


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd say mostly yeah, definitely. A good 75%. Trust me it's 'angin'.

Like I said mugging is horrible. The Manchester riots were overwhelmingly against commercial property, there is no real community in the centre of Manchester apart from the Yuppies in the Northern Quarter. I don't think its bad really, nothing to get upperty about


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry you're talking shit.... The rents in nq on a one bed flat are little difference to what they are anywhere on similar property anywhere in the city. My mate lives on Tib St in a one bed flat with her b/f, they're hardly yuppies on combined income of about £33k net and she was in on her own on Tuesday as he was locked in his workplace (a city centre pub hence why living in town is convenient). In the yard behind her flat youths gathered in balacalavas with the stuff they'd looted and kicked in the communal door. She was in her flat with the sofa up against the front door shitting it.

Most of the businesses in nq are small independently owned shops. The video of looting on Oldham St clearly shows people robbing Oxfam ffs.


----------



## Zabo (Aug 11, 2011)

Red Storm said:


> I'd never side with the police over any matter *or condemn the riots*. I think the clean ups are good though. Salford's went well today I hear.





> Tom Jack, Ernst & Young joint administrator, said: "We had hoped to allow trading to continue for longer at the Salford store to give the best chance of find a buyer but after the attack this is no longer possible."


 
Do you have any explanation for the staff at T.J. Hughes who have been made redundant because of the riots?  Maybe when they find they can't get another job they could riot about losing their jobs to the rioters.

Just a thought.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 11, 2011)

1.34 there goes the till from Oxfam
2.24 here's Domenyk Noonan to advise the youth on their wrongdoing


----------



## veracity (Aug 11, 2011)

The Manchester Evening Bigot says he's in custody http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...-on-suspicion-of-violent-disorder-during-riot.

Again. Not the sharpest knife in the box is he?


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 11, 2011)

Zabo said:


> Do you have any explanation for the staff at T.J. Hughes who have been made redundant because of the riots? Maybe when they find they can't get another job they could riot about losing their jobs to the rioters.
> 
> Just a thought.



I think you're blaming the wrong people for the lack of jobs...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 11, 2011)

He didn't appear to be doing anything illegal. Unless stopping a boy who was about to run off with a flat screen for a chat is illegal.


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 11, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> He didn't appear to be doing anything illegal. Unless stopping a boy who was about to run off with a flat screen for a chat is illegal.



That's what I thought. They just try to cause him as much bother as possible whenever possible. He must have been expecting trouble there.


----------



## veracity (Aug 11, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> He didn't appear to be doing anything illegal. Unless stopping a boy who was about to run off with a flat screen for a chat is illegal.


He is not committing violent disorder in that video, but I don't think he's been arrested because of that specific video, it's not mentioned in the MEN.

It's true that the police will go out of their way to piss him off, but I think even they'd need a bit more evidence than that.


----------



## Zabo (Aug 11, 2011)

Red Storm said:


> I think you're blaming the wrong people for the lack of jobs...



Yes, like all on here I am fully aware of the causes of unemployment but I'm also not naive to think that the bunch of low life cunts involved in the riots haven't added to the list of unemployment and homelessness.

There is no justification or rationale for low life cunts who burn out a mini bus belonging to Age Concern or public transport buses - invariably used by those who can't afford a car.

These cunts are as much the enemies of the people as this and previous governments.

Their motives are not 'smash the system' but 'smash and grab'. Me-me-me-me!

http://www.labourinleicester.org.uk...-concern-to-help-replace-burnt-out-ambulance/


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 11, 2011)

They don't need any evidence to arrest anyone. They need evidence to charge people. Suspicion, conspiracy - plenty of thought crimes to hold people for 24 hours.

I reckon more jobs will be created out of these riots: building, cleaning and insurance. The job argument is crap imo.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> He didn't appear to be doing anything illegal. Unless stopping a boy who was about to run off with a flat screen for a chat is illegal.



As I said, just advising the youth, friendly uncle Dom


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 11, 2011)

On Salford Precinct I was happy to see the Heart Foundation shop untouched in between smashed shops. That was at about 10:30, might have changed latter.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 11, 2011)

But Oxfam on Oldham Street was fair game because thats where the 'yuppies' live

Anyway, here's the jailing that's pissed me off, 10 weeks for swearing at a copper who grabbed him for no reason.

*Jason Ulett*, 38, of Woodward Court, Ancoats, swore at and struggled with officers who suspected him of being a looter because he was wearing dark hooded clothing and riding a bicycle outside Sainsburys at Whitworth Street, which had been vandalised by a mob.
Mr Ulett was jailed for 10 weeks and told that he should have cycled away from the violence instead of making trouble for officers facing ‘incredible odds’.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 11, 2011)

Extremly wierd story on a site that sells stab vests about the Manchester looting
http://protectyourself.cc/mancheste...arndale-youths-rioting-looting-police-battle/

and an intriguing  one re the far right and riots in manchester

http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...7_right-wing-yobs-linked-to-night-of-violence


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 11, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> But Oxfam on Oldham Street was fair game because thats where the 'yuppies' live
> 
> Anyway, here's the jailing that's pissed me off, 10 weeks for swearing at a copper who grabbed him for no reason.
> 
> ...



It was actually section 4 POA


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Which is the use of threatening, abusive or insulting words towards another person.

So it sounds to me likehe did nothing and swore at the copper when he was grabbed.


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 11, 2011)

That's fucking crazy. What sort of jail are people who committed serious crimes going to get!? Is there a link to this?

That story from the stab proof vest site is weird. The shop that sells bullet proof vests, knives and other cool shit was one of the first things to be looted in Manchester.

Regarding the far-right in Salford and Manchester. Last night 15 turned up from the EDL to "protect" Manchester, that figure is from the EDL themselves. In Salford the division has around a dozen members. It's bullshit, the far right had nothing to do with the riots in Manchester and Salford.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 11, 2011)

Great ........



> And the 22-year-old who left the trouble in Salford because he heard the riots in Manchester were 'better' has been jailed after assaulting a police officer. *Aaron Grima*, of Cromwell Road, Eccles, scraped a police officer along the floor as he tried to escape his grip, causing minor injuries. He grinned as he told officers 'I'm here looting' - and has now been jailed for four months



choice is the key stone of a consumer based society


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 11, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Which is the use of threatening, abusive or insulting words towards another person.
> 
> So it sounds to me likehe did nothing and swore at the copper when he was grabbed.



Get on to his brief , you could be an expert defence witness in his appeal


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 11, 2011)

Red Storm said:


> That's fucking crazy. What sort of jail are people who committed serious crimes going to get!? Is there a link to this?
> 
> That story from the stab proof vest site is weird. The shop that sells bullet proof vests, knives and other cool shit was one of the first things to be looted in Manchester.
> 
> Regarding the far-right in Salford and Manchester. Last night 15 turned up from the EDL to "protect" Manchester, that figure is from the EDL themselves. In Salford the division has around a dozen members. It's bullshit, the far right had nothing to do with the riots in Manchester and Salford.



the role of  anarchists is what amused me


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 11, 2011)

I can't comment on the role of anarchists, I don't know what they were up to in the riots.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 11, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> Get on to his brief , you could be an expert defence witness in his appeal



What the fuck are you on about? The news story says quite clearly what happened.

Do you really think swearing at a copper is good use of 10 weeks jail space?


----------



## TopCat (Aug 11, 2011)

The Manchester TSG look incredibly camp in their external body armour.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 11, 2011)

TopCat said:


> The Manchester TSG look incredibly camp in their external body armour.



Police making excuses about their kit.

"When you're faced with someone who's wearing potentially £100 trainers, jogging bottoms, and has potentially taken drugs it's very difficult to catch them."

Most youths I know who'd be up to no good survive on a diet of shite take aways and smoking weed. Sounds like dibble needs to be fitter 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-14491145


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/crime/8697208/UK-riots-Mark-Duggan-was-nephew-of-Manchester-gangster-Desmond-Noonan.html

Mark Duggan cousins of the Noonans. Not very interesting but seeing as they've been mentioned...


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, he was originally from Abbey Hey from what I heard


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 12, 2011)

Red Storm said:


> I can't comment on the role of anarchists, I don't know what they were up to in the riots.



Get with the programme Red. The article is weird because it describes the looters as anarchists continually during the article. Not askling for you to comment on the role of anarchsist because there wasn't one.The sort of anarchists we have in Manchester would have pegged it out of the town centre as it was too lairy for them.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 12, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> What the fuck are you on about? The news story says quite clearly what happened.
> 
> Do you really think swearing at a copper is good use of 10 weeks jail space?



Cos it was more than just using industrial language  for it to be a section 4 .If you have ever been arrested under public order legislation you will know the difference.

What is a good use of jail space btw?


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 12, 2011)

I thought you were insinuating something else 39thStep.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 12, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> Cos it was more than just using industrial language for it to be a section 4 .If you have ever been arrested under public order legislation you will know the difference.



Well this is what the act says so regardless of what your experiences are he could be charged with s4 in the case as described.

4 Fear or provocation of violence.(1)A person is guilty of an offence if he—(a)uses towards another person threatening, abusive or insulting words or behaviour



The39thStep said:


> What is a good use of jail space btw?



Start another thread perhaps?


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 13, 2011)

Red Storm said:


> I thought you were insinuating something else 39thStep.



Nope, and I honestly don't think here is anything there is anything that I could insinuate on that matter.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 20, 2011)

Brilliant



> *Michael Fitzpatrick*, 18, was sentenced to two years and four months after claiming he supported the riots as the ‘voice of the underclass’.
> Fitzpatrick – the son of a wealthy double-glazing magnate, who lives in a £750,000 house in Worsley’s Greenleach Lane – was an ‘enthusiastic’ participant in the disorder, the court heard.
> He stole shoes from Foot Asylum in the Arndale Centre, looted vodka from a ransacked Spar, and swigged from champagne bottles burgled from Kro Bar in Piccadilly Gardens.
> Fitzpatrick’s appalled family – described in court as being of the ‘utmost decency’ – demanded he handed himself in. The teenager told police he thought it ‘wasn’t fair’ that he worked for his family’s firm but couldn’t afford the things he wanted.
> Judge Gilbart said: “I don’t think I have dealt with a sadder case in a long time.”


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 25, 2011)

Some of the Manchester Rioters appearing on Newsnight tonight.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/newsnight/9572763.stm


----------

